# Need advice



## kearypik (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm new and would like some advice on my photo's. I would like to improve in any way!! Please give me your advice.

#1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ISO/ 100   1/640   f/4.5


#2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ISO/80  1/640  f/3.5


#3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Iso/400   1/200   f/5.6


----------



## Ray1955 (Dec 11, 2011)

damn I thought these were pretty good.  They dont look like they have been played with in a program.
good job.


----------



## kearypik (Dec 11, 2011)

Ray1955 said:
			
		

> damn I thought these were pretty good.  They dont look like they have been played with in a program.
> good job.



Thanks, the only thing I did was sharpen them a little!!


----------



## kearypik (Dec 11, 2011)

Ray1955 said:
			
		

> damn I thought these were pretty good.  They dont look like they have been played with in a program.
> good job.



Thanks, the only thing I really did was add a little saturation.


----------



## Railphotog (Dec 11, 2011)

My question is why TWO posts with the same photos?  Didn't like what was said in the other one?


----------



## kearypik (Dec 11, 2011)

Railphotog said:
			
		

> My question is why TWO posts with the same photos?  Didn't like what was said in the other one?



Nope, new to this, didn't know if I put in the correct area. As for the other post, no one said anything bad about the photo's. If they did, it is a learning experience. Criticism is always a great tool to take better photo's.


----------

